# Worried about Stella and Chewy's protein levels: advice needed, please!



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

When we brought Gus home from the breeder, we switched his food to Fromm Four Star rotating between the grain-inclusive and grain-free flavors. About a month ago, he started losing interest in his food so I decided to spice his diet up a little bit by giving him 1/8 cup of Fromm and 1/2 S&C patty per meal X 2 a day(<------is this an appropriate amount for a 4.5 lb dog?) since adding S&C, He literally SHAKES for his food. It's hysterical. :HistericalSmiley: I've been happy with this change so far as he seems to be doing really well on it (less tear-stains, and less scratching and paw licking). The only thing that concerns me right now is the protein level of S&C. Mind you, he's never been tested for his liver or kidney funtction so I don't know what his risk factors are (if any).

Now I'm considering maybe adding Addiction dehydrated raw into this rotation as well because this brand has low protein levels. Do you think this is a good idea? I would still keep feeding him Fromm, as well. Is it ok to feed kibble + raw at the same time? 

For those of you who rotate the raw, do you switch brands after each bag? Also, do you feed the different flavors of S&C and Addiction or stick to two or three flavors per brand? So confused! Please help! 

Background: Gus is almost 11 months old, weighs 4.5 lbs, and has a normal activity level.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I do like a lower protein for my girls. Tessa had elevated ALT in March and Sweetness had a bout of recurring UTI's and crystals a few years ago, so I want to keep their protein levels on the lower side. I've been using Addiction GF dehydrated raw since June and they are crazy about it. 

I do rotate proteins each time I open a new bag. We rotate between the five GF varieties in the dehydrated line.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I won't comment on the protein levels as I am overseas & don't feed these foods. However, I would encourage you to consider doing the BAT for liver issues as a base-line for any future problems. It is usual do do it at 16 wks. but it can be done at any time. Ask your vet to do it---it isn't part of the normal blood testing. You can research it here.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

With Protein, you have to worry if your dog has liver issues and the high protein you want to avoid is a low quality source. Yes, keeping it down in kibble is likely a good idea because it's all dry, but if you are feeding raw food, with all that extra moisture it should not be a concern.

Feeding different protein sources creates different amino acid profiles which is a great thing. I feed a mix of canned and kibble. I rotate flavors between bags and between cans. I think rotation is great.

I'm not crazy about addiction dehydrated, if I were going to do dehydrated I would try The Honest Kitchen. I do think Stella and Chewys is a great brand.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> I won't comment on the protein levels as I am overseas & don't feed these foods. However, I would encourage you to consider doing the BAT for liver issues as a base-line for any future problems. It is usual do do it at 16 wks. but it can be done at any time. Ask your vet to do it---it isn't part of the normal blood testing. You can research it here.


Thank you, Sandi! Will get this on his first year exam in February :thumbsup:



shellbeme said:


> I'm not crazy about addiction dehydrated, if I were going to do dehydrated I would try The Honest Kitchen. I do think Stella and Chewys is a great brand.


We tried THK and Mr. Pickypants was having none of it. What little he did eat, he made up for in poop amounts! :blink: 

Maybe I should just stick to this diet til he gets his BAT done...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I really recommend getting a liver panel and BAT done prior to feeding true raw and then again a few months after. Which S&C's are you using? The frozen or freeze dried? If using the freeze dried and not rehydrating properly, then protein levels are a true concern for a toy breed. A dog with liver issues is something altogether different in their dietary needs.

I do recommend rotating between proteins as well as brands providing you know how to do so correctly and your dog has no digestive issues. It helps to build a strong digestive system as well as up the odds of them getting a truly balanced diet.

Addiction is a high quality food with extremely high quality protein. Lower protein levels in a food with low quality proteins is a concern. But not one with high quality proteins. And there are quite a few 'popular' low protein foods out there that use not the highest quality protein. I have quite a few customers whose dogs have liver issues and certain GI issues that all have improved and thrived on Addiction. I have several holistic vets who are loving the Addiction, as well as some previously closed minded traditional vets who cannot argue with test results and the overall improved condition of the dogs. I fed Addiction exclusively to my 3 for over 6 years and they did great! I've just recently switched to raw for Zoe's Cushings (she needed a higher protein diet) and for Callie's leaky gut (brought on by an improperly prescribed antibiotic). Jett wanted it too so they are all 3 on it and doing amazingly well. No disputing it, as much as I love the dehydrated foods (which aren't truly raw), frozen raw is simply a step above in quality. Freeze Dried (raw) and dehydrated are a step above canned. And dry kibble is below canned.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I really recommend getting a liver panel and BAT done prior to feeding true raw and then again a few months after. Which S&C's are you using? The frozen or freeze dried? If using the freeze dried and not rehydrating properly, then protein levels are a true concern for a toy breed. A dog with liver issues is something altogether different in their dietary needs.


Thank you very much, Crystal! Your input is so appreciated.

Gus is only on his second bag of freeze-dried S&C. He's had the beef and is currently on the lamb formula. I am planning on switching to different flavors after every bag, I am rehydrating the S&C again per your recommendation on another thread.

Will get his BAT and liver panel done soon as well.


----------

